# Breaking News From DCWC Extravaganza !!



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

_*May 1, 2010*: The Associated Press has learned that today, during an apparent Field Archery Extravaganza at Durham County Wildlife Club in Durham, NC, a male archer named Tim Eaton has died from over consumption of ice cream. It appears the archer had just shot his best half round ever, was having some lunch in celebration, and took everyone up on a promise to consume all 12 gallons of ice cream himself. He was, just minutes before his passing, honored with the first ever DCWC Extravaganza ice cream award by DCWC head Jarlicker. Pictures wired to the Associated Press from the site appear to support these unusual and surprising claims.

Donations in his honor are to be made to the Yadkinville, NC MOO-tel, which the deceased constructed. He is survived by friends from DCWC, and in memory of his sudden passing today, they reportedly all went back out and continued shooting while promising to put all empty ice cream buckets in his casket during a private funeral whose further details have yet to be released pending notification of family._


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

A couple of pictures from after the deceased was removed from the property.





















This one may have contributed to a weakened state of health and ultimately led to his passing.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Ice Cream and Archery.... not a bad way to go ... LOLOL

nice shooting Tim !!

:shade:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

At least he died doing what he liked best: archery and ice cream:RockOn:


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Well, the ice cream part is right anyway.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Poor Treaton - guess this explains why he didn't make it back on Sunday. :sad:

But one thing the AP didn't report was just how close we came to having another ice cream tragedy. I was the lake Sat. afternoon with Prag Jr and her guest. Across the lake I see Ron Meadows all alone and without his bow. Decided I had to catch up with him and find out what was happening. We might can expect him to lobby DCWC for "porta-johns" at every other target. :set1_rolf2:

Glad everyone enjoyed the ice cream!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Alas poor Tim...I knew him well Horatio...

You guys need to stop using photobucket...I can't see pictures from there until I get home...


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

psargeant said:


> Alas poor Tim...I knew him well Horatio...
> 
> You guys need to stop using photobucket...I can't see pictures from there until I get home...


Well, at work you shouldn't be browsing Archery Talk anyway.


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs (Feb 8, 2010)

Way to go:
"psargeant"
Keep up the glorious and much needed SOPHISTICATION !!:set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud:


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

All I'm going to say is avoid the Golden Corral on 55.....they put evil stuff in their food!!!!




pragmatic_lee said:


> Poor Treaton - guess this explains why he didn't make it back on Sunday. :sad:
> 
> But one thing the AP didn't report was just how close we came to having another ice cream tragedy. I was the lake Sat. afternoon with Prag Jr and her guest. Across the lake I see Ron Meadows all alone and without his bow. Decided I had to catch up with him and find out what was happening. We might can expect him to lobby DCWC for "porta-johns" at every other target. :set1_rolf2:
> 
> Glad everyone enjoyed the ice cream!


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Ron Meadows said:


> All I'm going to say is avoid the Golden Corral on 55.....they put evil stuff in their food!!!!


Jarlicker special requested them to do that for you. But now that I think about it, he may have contributed first hand. Didn't you partake of some of his grill works ?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Ron Meadows said:


> All I'm going to say is avoid the Golden Corral on 55.....they put evil stuff in their food!!!!





TANC said:


> Jarlicker special requested them to do that for you. But now that I think about it, he may have contributed first hand. Didn't you partake of some of his grill works ?


It might have a lot more to do with "quantity" vs "quality". Ron is a growing boy and needs lots of nutrition. :shade: J/K buddy - good to see you again this weekend and glad to know you guys made it home safely.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Crazy4Centaurs said:


> Way to go:
> "psargeant"
> Keep up the glorious and much needed SOPHISTICATION !!:set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud:


I bet they still don't get it:wink::secret:

i did think the AP article was well written though...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

TANC said:


> Well, at work you shouldn't be browsing Archery Talk anyway.


This whole no photobucket thing is new...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I bet they still don't get it:wink::secret:


Wanna bet









Oh wait - you can't see the pix I just posted. If it helps you any, the name of the pix is "yorick.jpg"

BTW: The word "well" is not part of the original text.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Alas, poor Yorick! I knew him, Horatio: a fellow
of infinite jest, of most excellent fancy: he hath
borne me on his back a thousand times; and now, how
abhorred in my imagination it is! *my gorge rims at
it* :eek2:. *Here hung those lips that I have kissed I know
not how oft* :kiss::eek3::eek3::eek3:. Where be your gibes now? your
gambols? your songs? your flashes of merriment,
that were wont to set the table on a roar? Not one
now, to mock your own grinning? quite chap-fallen?
Now get you to my lady's chamber, and tell her, let
her paint an inch thick, to this favour she must
come; make her laugh at that.


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs (Feb 8, 2010)

OMG !!! LOL! 
Keep it comin' - don't stop now !


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Crazy4Centaurs said:


> OMG !!! LOL!
> Keep it comin' - don't stop now !


Substitute "ice cream" for "water" 

Give me leave. Here lies the water—good. Here
stands the man—good. If the man go to this water and
drown himself, it is, will he, nill he, he goes. Mark you that.
But if the water come to him and drown him, he drowns not
himself. Argal, he that is not guilty of his own death shortens
not his own life.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Impressive prag...

You know how to work a search engine...:behindsof:


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahhh!! Stimulating brain candy ......:amen:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Substitute "ice cream" for "water"
> 
> Give me leave. Here lies the water—good. Here
> stands the man—good. If the man go to this water and
> ...


You better take it easy there prag...you're gonna make somebody who's a pretty good shot jealous...:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::shade:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Hear you, sir!
What is the reason that you use me thus?
I loved you ever. But it is no matter.
Let Hercules himself do what he may,
The cat will mew, and dog will have his day.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

My God, this thread went down the toilet fast. I think we're gonna have to bring Treaton back from the dead before further disrespect gets shown to his obituary. . t :star::angel:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

TANC said:


> My God, this thread went down the toilet fast. I think we're gonna have to bring Treaton back from the dead before further disrespect gets shown to his obituary. . t :star::angel:


Did you expect any less:noidea: sorry 'bout the hijack, but prag and i have been having some fun today...and C4C is just egging us on...:tongue:


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs (Feb 8, 2010)

TANC:
This is mere madness;
And thus awhile the fit will work on him;
Anon, as patient as the female dove
When that golden couplets are disclosed,
His silence will sit drooping ....
Take that to the toilet, lol !


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs (Feb 8, 2010)

TANC,
And I'm not sorry 'bout the hijack ....:shade:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Crazy4Centaurs said:


> TANC,
> And I'm not sorry 'bout the hijack ....:shade:


Me either. Anyone who would leave the DCWC Field Extravaganza to go shoot 3D on Sunday deserves to have their thread hi-jacked. (Thought you wouldn't get caught, didn't you). :shade:


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

I'll be nice........though you are nearly provoking a response. :teeth::teeth:


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

I was hoping this thread would go quickly to page two and anonymity but since silence does not seem to be working, I'll just say...."The reports of my death are greatly exaggerated"

And if you haven't tried cookie vanilla ice cream with strawberries, chocolate syrup, and a slice of pound cake between field archery rounds, you haven't lived!ccasion16::withchild


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

treaton said:


> I was hoping this thread would go quickly to page two and anonymity but since silence does not seem to be working, I'll just say...."The reports of my death are greatly exaggerated"
> 
> And if you haven't tried cookie vanilla ice cream with strawberries, chocolate syrup, and a slice of pound cake between field archery rounds, you haven't lived!ccasion16::withchild


Hear! Hear!


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

How did he do it ? Last I saw of him they were loading him up on Macaholics 2 wheel thing-a-ma-jig. Now that was a sight to see. Must have scared him to life rather than death.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

treaton said:


> I was hoping this thread would go quickly to page two and anonymity but since silence does not seem to be working, I'll just say...."The reports of my death are greatly exaggerated"
> 
> And if you haven't tried cookie vanilla ice cream with strawberries, chocolate syrup, and a slice of pound cake between field archery rounds, you haven't lived!ccasion16::withchild


You are quiet but we knew you couldn't hold out forever


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

treaton said:


> I was hoping this thread would go quickly to page two and anonymity but since silence does not seem to be working, I'll just say...."The reports of my death are greatly exaggerated"
> 
> And if you haven't tried cookie vanilla ice cream with strawberries, chocolate syrup, and a slice of pound cake between field archery rounds, you haven't lived!ccasion16::withchild


What...I can't believe it...maybe you're really a Zombie:secret:...

That sounds like one heck of a Sundae...


----------

